# Scanner in JavaEditor



## Guest (5. Sep 2007)

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class SurFaceSimu {

  /**
   * @param args
   */
  public static void SurFaceSimu(String[] args) {
    int y=0; // Deklaration der Integervariable y
    System.out.println("Simulation einer virtuellen Oberfläche.");
                //Scanner ist eine Klasse mit der man dinge einlesen kann
    Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
    do{
      System.out.println("Bewege dich durch den Nummernblock. (8,5,4,6)");
      int key = s.nextInt();
                        //hier hast du eine passende Abfrage
      if(key == 8){
        y=y+1; 
      }
    }while(y<10);
  }

}
```

Compiliere C:\Programme\JavaEditor\SurFaceSimu.java mit Java-Compiler
SurFaceSimu.java:1:18: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class Scanner 
location: package util
import java.util.Scanner;
                 ^
SurFaceSimu.java:12:5: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class Scanner 
location: class SurFaceSimu
    Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
    ^
SurFaceSimu.java:12:21: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class Scanner 
location: class SurFaceSimu
    Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
                    ^
3 errors



Sieht so aus als würde die Scanner Klasse nicht erkannt werden. Warum und wie kann ich es beheben?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

Du hast kein Java > 5?


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

Soweit ich weiss hab ich Java 5. 
wenn nicht, woher bekomme ich es?


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

jdk1.5.0_06  befindet sich in C:/Programme/Java


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

Problem hat sich erledigt, der Pfad des jdk war falsch angegeben


----------

